

Ask HN: Any editors/would like to be editors frequenting HN? - ismarc

Given my current work situation (extremely good) I've determined that I need a "relaxing" activity other than programming in my free time.  I've decided to write a book (actually a series of books) and would like to find a person (or a few) to edit/proofread my work as I go through it.  It's a "survoval" book, but rather than "how to plan for doomsday" or "how to survive in the wilderness", it's designed to go from nothing to at a minimum industrial revolution, including hows and whys.  While extremely useful for disaster preparation, it will include detailed info on how to go from foraging to iron age and beyond, serving as a from experience how to on a large variety of topics.<p>I'd prefer people who don't have survivalist experience to make sure things are appropriately explained.  At a later stage I'll be looking for people to help validate the pieces I can't do by hand by myself.  Feel free to respond here, or to email me at ismarc31@gmail.com
======
benwerd
I'm not an editor, but I've used Nine before and she's great:
<http://www.outofthisboringneighbourhood.com/>

